# Ordered a sub FINALLY!



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well after a long while of looking and reading, i finally ordered my sub. I went with the TCA 18.2 and from what i hear this thing is a monster. Ive never had a real sub for HT so im sure my jaw will drop at the first sound of it. 

I still have my 2 DIY subs that i need to get an amp for but until then ill be waiting for this thing to arrive. If anyone has any words or reviews on this thing let me know.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats! I have never heard one in person but they do look like a nice subwoofer. 

Matt


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice, be sure to let us know what you think of it. Why didn't you ever get an amp for you DIY's?


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Just havent had time to look really and i talked to TCA and the deal they were offering for their introductory pricing i couldnt pass up. I talked to them on the 30th of september and had to decide before the first for them to honor the price so i just pulled the trigger.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If you still have some cash left over Crown has there XLS line on sale cheap that would be great for powering your DIY's.:T


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ill definately have to check them out. Which one would be good to go with. Im kinda worried cause i hooked one sub up to my buddies amp thats in his truck just to see what it sounded like. It was a 800 watt amp that was bridged and it had sound but the sub took it like it was ntohing so there definately going to need some power.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd look at the XLS 802 they are a bargain. They can still be had on Amazon for $299 and free shipping last i checked.:T


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats on the CS18.2. The reviews so far have been raving reviews.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Finally get it in and set-up and all i can say is WOW!!!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Can you post any pics?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on the new toy. Let's see those pics and tell us what you think as soon as you can. :T


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

hey sorry ive been busy with school, but ill try to get pictures. I just got my couch in for the room friday so im trying to move stuff around still but ill get some pictures.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

I look forward to the pictures. There is not a ton of info on the TCA 18.2 on the web and I'd like to hear a first hand impression. Did you say you previously had no sub? If so, this has to be a MAJOR upgrade.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats1! Can't wait to see the pics! :T

Matt


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking forward to your thoughts and seeing a pic of it.:T


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well i still havent got pictures as i cant find my cord to upload them but if i cant find one ill go buy one first thing tomorrow and have pictures then. My thoughts though....

The freight company called and told me when they could come so i was waiting. The sub showed up on a crate along with the external amp boxed seperately everything was packaged very nicely and even though this thing is huge i was able to move it by myself. I got everything unpackaged and saw no flaws so shipping was very good. The first thing i did was put it in my back right corner (my home theater is a spare bedroom) i put it at an angle so both subs fire towards the wall. 

I ran my sub cable to the back of the 808 ran speaker wire and hooked up the power cord, i set the gain to around 7 or 8 and turned on some music. I crossed my center channel and towers both at 80 HZ. First thing i did was run for the remote i had the receiver at -14 and i was literally running. I have some shadow boxes with glass holding some autographed jerseys and well they are now sitting on the ground due to the fact i was afraid they would fall of the wall. 

As far as the music though i started out with some rap just to see, im still young and i just wanted to see what it could do. It performed flawlessly and the only know i had even touched was the gain knob. It had amazing SPL with the chest pounding some people look for but more then anything the SQ was amazing. It didnt overpower my PSB so everything was crystal clear still yet still had amazing bass. Next i tried some older stuff like Tom Petty, Black Crowes, Jackson Browne things of that nature and the sub seemed to blend very well. Next i tried some newer country and Texas country and it was just like i was at a concert everything was loud and you could feel but the vocals were crystal clear. 

I then started reading on Chase Home theater forum and craig had recomended to someone over there what to set the EQ on the amp at for music to make the bass a little tighter and musical so i followed that and i liked the results. The midbass was very good and it seemed to blend even better then before. So music was amazing it was like a concert in my home.

The only movie clips i have been able to watch so far are WOTH. I didnt know what to expect because i had watched it before without a sub and these parts seemed very loud, so i was worried with the combination of the sub that these parts would be to overbearing and the bass would drown everything out. Basically i was expecting boominess and overpowering of the dialog and background sounds that my towers and center channel were producing. I was by far completely wrong, the movie was like being at the movie theaters, everything from my towers and center were produced like before with voices still clear and understandable along with all the background sounds still noticable, only wth the sub i was actually feeling the movie and feeling deep bass that before i didnt know was there. So with my one movie the thing i can say is it isnt overpowering and it blends very very well. 

The only complaint i have is that my house isnt ideal for home theater haha. I have a pier and beam house with hardwood floors so this subs makes literally every part of my 2000 sq ft house shake. Im waiting for my isolation pad from ED but it still hasnt shown up so no telling when ill see it. After that arrives im sure that will fix a lot of it. By the way this sub has amazing headroom, im running it at 4 gain and the loudest i got my receiver so far was -14 after i had everything set and even on some songs i find myself turning the gain down because its so loud. So i can only imagine in a big room what this thing would do. Overall i am very very please i have no complaints with Chase or the sub, it is worth every dollar i have spent. It shakes the house and has amazing SPL, like i was looking for. Along with amazing sound quality that only enhances the music and movie experience so much so that i find myself in my home theater more than anywhere in the house. It also is amazing how well this things blends with my setup i have psb T66 Towers along with a c60 center and before getting this sub i was worried i would find it overpowering my setup and wanting me to upgrade my speakers but this is not the case at all. Everytime i listen to this thing im amazed and the smile stays on my face.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds great. You should be able to do even better once you get it all dialed in and calibrated. Your crossover sounds like it is set right because you said your voices and sounds that you heard clearly before are not being effected by the sub. That's a good thing. It's amazing what you get with a nice well integrated sub. Enjoy and get those pics up. :T


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Now that you have lived with the sub for a while what do you think about it ?
Knowing what you know now would you pick it again or would you pick something else ?


----------

